# bettafix for ick?



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

will it be safe to use Splendid Betta BettaFix Remedy on my Betta's ick? answer soon please!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Noooooo! No Bettafix! It has tea tree oil which is bad for you bettas labyrinth organ!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Raise the temp. in your tank to 80-82F and treat with Aquarium salt 1tsp/gal. Do 100% daily water changes and re-add salt. It's best to have the salt mix with water before adding to the tank. 
You can use the salt treatment for up to 10 days- then you need to be just doing regular water changes. 
I have a couple of questions:: 
1) What size is the tank?
2) How often and what % do you do water changes?
3) Is it heated, and to what temp.?


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

size: about 2 gallons... not sure
100% water changes once a week
heated with overhead lamp, about 78-80 im guessing, have no thermometer
I have no aquarium salt! and i am leaving to go to VIRGINIA in 2 DAYS!!! i dont have time to get aquarium salt!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

When my fish got /really/ bad ick I used Kordon Ich Attack. The salt wasn't working in _my_ case and I was afraid to use any other medication because another Ich medication, just a few months before, had been too strong for my friends betta and took him down with the illness. :c

This stuff worked amazingly for me and saved my poor fish from a very vicious downward spiral. 

http://www.petco.com/product/102735/Kordon-Ich-Attack-for-Fresh-And-Saltwater-Aquariums.aspx


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

ForbiddenSecrets said:


> This stuff worked amazingly for me and saved my poor fish from a very vicious downward spiral.
> 
> http://www.petco.com/product/102735/Kordon-Ich-Attack-for-Fresh-And-Saltwater-Aquariums.aspx


Yeah this works well too. 
And just as a precaution, you need to get a heater - a lamp won't do a very good job unless you're leaving it on 24/7. Also to keep up with water quality, you need to be doing one 80% and one 100% water change once a week.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Also get a thermometer. They're cheap (around $3) and they will warn you if your water is too cold/too hot - preventing from a fishy death.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

well the overhead light is very hot, it acts as a heater. i have no other medicines


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Then get your butt to a petstore!


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

but i'm busy all today and i'm packing to leave tomorrow! and it's half an hour away and gas is expensive


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, it takes about a week for the ich to basically break down your fishes' immune system- then secondary bacterial infections can take hold and kill him that way. 
Either way, it's not looking good.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

As a pet owner it is your responsibility to make time for your pet. I didn't have the time for my cat to get sick two years ago (infected abscess from a fight the silly thing got himself into :/ ) and need my attention almost every hour of the day but he needed it and I made the time for it. 

You should go to the stores early so they are still open and you can pack later in the night when stores are closed. It sucks when things get in your way but you just have to pick yourself up and get things done.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

ForbiddenSecrets said:


> As a pet owner it is your responsibility to make time for your pet. I didn't have the time for my cat to get sick two years ago (infected abscess from a fight the silly thing got himself into :/ ) and need my attention almost every hour of the day but he needed it and I made the time for it.
> 
> You should go to the stores early so they are still open and you can pack later in the night when stores are closed. It sucks when things get in your way but you just have to pick yourself up and get things done.


+ 1


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

ik ik i feel so bad... but is there any chance bettafix will work???


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Not really... 
Using that would only make him more sick. It basically burns away the fishs' labyrinth organ (which they use to breathe air with) and will make it harder for them to get oxygen.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Also, overhead lamps DO NOT act as heaters. They usually heat the top of the water, and don't make it to the middle. 

Tell your parents it's an emergency, and hopefully they'll drive you.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

well i told my dad, hopefully he can pick something up at St. Vincent de Paul because thats the closest thing right now


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

You don't have a walmart or anything like that? They usually carry AQ salt.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I used Super Ich with my fish, takes 48h to dose. We're Ich free. I couldn't use salts  I have 30 fish lol Good luck!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

youlovegnats said:


> You don't have a walmart or anything like that? They usually carry AQ salt.


Yup, and it's cheaper than pet stores!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

when I do a heat treatment I raise my aquarium to 86 degrees along with aquarium salt, the ick shouldn't stand a chance, especially if your cleaning the gravel really well each time you do the water change.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

ok well i just did a 100% water change and i looked at her and most of the white dots on her body is gone! should i change it tomorrow too and clean her castle statue before i go, and will she be OK without food?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

How long are you leaving? 
Yeah scrub down everything and do another 50-80% change before you leave tomorrow.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

oh and i have no gravel in her aquarium right now... easier to clean


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

i leave on Friday and i will be gone for 7-9 days


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

He should be fine for a week...but you might want to get someone to feed him/ change his water (so the ich doesn't come back).


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

its a she, and ok! sry if i sound snotty but i hate when ppl see my (boy) dog and go "aw, SHES so cute!" it bugs me...  i will get my parents to watch her btw! thank you so much i will keep you posted!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

one more very important thing- ich has several stages, and the first two are in the water, but so tiny you can't see them. Ask your parents to do 100% water changes until you get back. Doing so will keep the ammount of unseen-to-be-ich to a minimum.

Also, you should really get a heater as soon as possible. One of the reasons she may have gotten ich was because her immune system was lowered by fluctuating water temps 

Best of luck!


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

i will ask them to change a bit of water each day


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

CrowntailTwitchy57 said:


> ok well i just did a 100% water change and i looked at her and most of the white dots on her body is gone! should i change it tomorrow too and clean her castle statue before i go, and will she be OK without food?


You didn't specify whether you betta was a he or she- I just automatically go with 'he's' because that's what most people have here. 

Good Luck.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

100% would be better than 'a bit' partial water changes.... go to this site and scroll down to "The Life Cycle of Ich," and you'll see why. once the spots are no longer visible on your fish, they begin to multiply unseen in the water and on the bottom of the tank. 100% water changes every day will remove them (hopefully before they get a chance to multiply, and may even completely get rid of them over the next week or so.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

ok well maybe I shall just put her in the pet store cup she came in for the 8 days,will she be ok?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

that'd work  Just jask your parents to keep her in a warm spot and to try and keep the water temperature stable and matched when they do the daily 100% water changes to reduce the likelyhood of momentary shock.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

ick can be a little bit tricky, you think it's gone but really it's just floating around in the water/gravel and isn't visible, when it attacks you fish again it's usually a little worse(if it's not being treated).

Good luck and make sure to continue treating your fish for a few days after the ick is "gone" just to be sure you really got all of it.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

You can Qt her in the cup, just make sure your parents do a 100% water change every day. If they can get some Aquarium salt at Walmart they can treat her for you. Just premix 1tsp/gal Aq.Salt in a gal of dechlorinated water and leave it out next to her QT cup so it is the same temp. Use that to do water changes. It is definitely easy enough for your parents to do. You can put her (and the jug) on top of the refrigerator to keep her and the new water warm.

After 1 day at 1tsp/gal Aq. Salt, make a new mixture with 2tsp/gal Aquarium Salt and use that for her daily water change. Then make a new mixture at 3tsp/gal the next day and continue using that jug to do water changes for no more than 14 days.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

hey, great news guys! I just checked on her this morning, and she was practically ick-free! i put in some ick medicine (NOT bettafix) to zap the last bits that may be hanging around, and cleaned her tank out. there was never gravel in her tank so that keeps it cleaner.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

That's great~
Just as a precaution though, follow the dosing directions, they probably have a certain ammount of days that you have to dose the tank before stopping. If you stop before the treatment is over, you risk leaving the surviving ich more tolerant/harder to kill because they have adapted to that med.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

ok


----------

